# Lakeland heated airer:



## Eala

Hi ladies,

Just thought I'd post this link, as I've seen a lot of people commenting about how difficult drying nappies can be, particularly in the winter!

https://www.lakeland.co.uk/lakeland...g-laundry-clothes-horses-airers/product/21736

I appreciate that this isn't cheap (I don't know if there are less expensive options out there), but it has more than paid for itself in the 10 months we have had it. I mainly use it for nappy drying, but I have frequently dried our clothes on it too. We lay them on about 3 or 4 items deep, and everything is dry in the morning!

Nappies dry overnight or through the day, even thick ones like Issy inserts.

I know I've mentioned it once or twice, but thought I'd get it out there just in case anyone missed it :thumbup:


----------



## mandarhino

I just ordered another drying rack from there yesterday. Not that one sadly. 

Little Pants gave me another suggestion today which was to hang them near the boiler. We've got a little closet with the boiler in it and I'm going to rig up some clothesline and hang inserts in there.


----------



## mommy43

great idea!! how hot does it actually get my current airer is in front room n at some point izzy will be getting about does it cool down quick maybe i could just have it on overnight 
how does it stand up to being full of nappies lol


----------



## Eala

I generally wash every 2 or 3 days. The inserts that completely fold out (like WNNNs, or AI2 type inserts), I can lay on top of each other and they still dry. Thicker ones, I try to have as a single layer.

It gets "hot" to touch, but you wouldn't burn yourself on it by any stretch. Defintely not as hot as radiators can get - does that make any sense at all? :rofl:

It's a nice little heat source in itself. Manages to keep our kitchen warm, without making it steamy and too hot.


----------



## Jetters

I got one last month Eala thanks to you and I LOVE IT!!! I ummed and aaaahed for ages and it's the best thing I did, getting one. 

I put a full nappy wash on there before bed, and they're all dry in the morning- and I mostly use AIOs such as BG organics!! And same goes for clothes, I fold them and lay them on there overnight and voila, dry the next day. I had HUGE problems last winter getting clothes dry in this bloody icy flat without them going damp and smelling and i'm so chuffed it wont happen this year :happydance:

Also, it is warm to touch but nowhere near hot- little hands can touch it just fine. It also looks much better than the ordinary airers!! AND it takes the chill out of my flat which gets super cold- I've only had to put the heating on once since I got it :)

I cover the whole thing with a kingsize bedsheet- a tip I read online and it keeps the warm air under it, so everything dries much quicker. 

I fully recommend it and it's REALLY reduced the hassle of cloth nappies for me!!!


----------



## Eala

Yay Jetters, I am SO glad that you are finding it works for you :D


----------



## Mary Jo

How much does it cost to run? 

(I dream of having space/a spare room for something like this/most of the things in the Lakeland shop...)


----------



## jessabella

hmmm this is interesting...I was about to buy a clothes horse as we dont use one now..we only have a few shelves in the boiler room that work great for the two of us..but I figured that with baby clothes and nappies I would need more..I figured I would get a clothes horse and sit it near one of the radiators and maybe just put racks on the others to just hang things off of it..but now Im thing of this..exspensive though! How would you compare it to just using a normal clothes horse that is sitting right next to the radiator ect...do you still think it is worth spending the extra pounds? Just a thought...


----------



## Eala

We don't have radiators, so I don't really know how it'd compare, sorry!

It costs about 3p per hour to run, according to the Lakeland website, but I've no way of independently verifying that ;)


----------



## Jetters

My leccy has only been an extra £6 so far (had it for 4 weeks and on every night!) FAB. Plus I haven't had the heating on cos of it!

Jessabella it just depends on your home... even when it was hot weather, on a regular drying rack my AIOs were taking 3 days to dry and it was gonna be worse in winter


----------



## MissMamma

Just gotta say thank you for posting this, drying was the only thing making me a bit dubious about cloth nappies but you've just solved my problem! :D I'll have to save for it but we were going to have to buy new airers etc anyways.
:happydance: my OH will be soooo relieved to hear that now there's *nothing* stopping us from cloth bumming our little girl :haha:


----------



## Jetters

Just thought i'd show you all what it looks like! This is one bucket of nappies- about 2/3 days worth- one machine load. 

2 flip covers, 2 stretchies, 1 WNNN, 3 BG organic AIOs, 7 medium BG AIO, 1 Bg v3, 1 itti bitti AIO, and various inserts...

https://img580.imageshack.us/img580/7218/007lt.jpg


----------



## Jetters

MissMammaToBe said:


> :happydance: my OH will be soooo relieved to hear that now there's *nothing* stopping us from cloth bumming our little girl :haha:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

When I was googling it before I bought it, the reviews webwide were fab and I'm so glad I took the leap and got it! (Well, my dad bought it for me :haha:)


----------



## Kate&Lucas

That's going on my housewarming list - thanks! :thumbup:


----------



## lynnikins

dam i wish i could justify it but being broke i can and plus we are moving to OZ in a few months so wont need something like this out there lol its hot enough year round anyway


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im broke but i want one! My airer is falling apart so i so need a new one and i can see this lasting us for ages and ages!


----------



## LittlePants

I had to use an airer, and I had it on the floor bside my boiler until recently, when we finally decorated our porch and boiler room. We put up a ceiling pulley over the boiler. We had one before in our last house, and it was great in the winter, but I had forgottem just how efficient it is to have everything at ceiling level to dry! My washing is drying about 3 times as fast as it did in the same room, but on an airer. It's just amazing to catch that heat as it rises, and of course the convection currents keep the air moving. In fact, I am going to start stocking them! They are the best, and by far the cheapest way of getting nappies dry in winter! Simple to fix up, and no running costs at all, and the washing is out of the way!
I hope to have them listed in the shop soon, but if you want more info PM me!


----------



## Eala

That only works if you have a boiler, or some form of central heating though. We don't, and our house is usually freezing in the winter! Our hot water tank is in a cupboard with the cold water tank above it, so no room there either.

Don't think anyone would deny that there are cheaper options out there, but the heated airer is a great product for drying things in places where drying could be difficult otherwise!


----------



## Arcanegirl

We had a pulley, but the bathroom got redone and it had to be taken down to make room for the shower. Unfortunatley we dont have room anywhere else thats suitable for one.


----------



## nervouspains

Yay thanks Eala!
DH said we can get one! :thumbup: xx


----------



## Eala

Brilliant! Am sure you'll find it as wonderful as we have :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

I just rearranged my kitchen to make room, i havent asked Oh yet :blush:


----------



## jessabella

asked...hahah pssshhh...I TOLD him we needed it! :rofl:


----------



## Jetters

You know what else... it's just *nice* having something specifically for nappies and baby clothes!! That probably sounds bonkers, but I like routine and I actually enjoy hanging all his little stuff on there sometimes :blush:


----------



## Eala

Hehe I am so glad that I'm not alone, Jetters. I love taking all the nappies out of the machine and sticking them on the dryer. If DH does it then it doesn't look "right" :blush:


----------



## Jetters

:rofl: me toooooooooo!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Same with Rob! I love washing clothes and hanging them out, so unless it desperatley needs done then i ban him from doing it!

Last night i asked him to put wipes and the bedding in and put it on a wash cycle. He got so used oto me telling him to set it to just rinse, so thats how he set it. I didnt know untill i found the powder still in teh drawer the next day :dohh:


----------



## mommy43

i have an airer in front room i use just for baby clothes too i sometimes use it for kids school blazers but have to make sure babys clothes are done first smehow just dosent look right with both on lmao i told oh i NEED one too :)


----------



## lynnikins

lol my OH doesnt do any washing since we moved it used to be his job but he hates our new airer so wont do it lol


----------



## jessabella

hahahah excuses excuses:haha:




lynnikins said:


> lol my OH doesnt do any washing since we moved it used to be his job but he hates our new airer so wont do it lol


----------



## Missy89

Ok please don't laugh at me, buuut I can put my lovely nappys in the tumble dryer right?


----------



## lynnikins

ummm depends on the nappy, your not supposed to put PUL outters in the dryer except on low for a short period but they all dry so quick you shouldnt need to, most inserts you can tumble dry as normal but i wouldnt tumble dry bamboo or hemp on anything but low lol as its not great for the fibres lol.


----------



## Lu28

I'd love one of these but they're so expensive :(


----------



## Missy89

lynnikins said:


> ummm depends on the nappy, your not supposed to put PUL outters in the dryer except on low for a short period but they all dry so quick you shouldnt need to, most inserts you can tumble dry as normal but i wouldnt tumble dry bamboo or hemp on anything but low lol as its not great for the fibres lol.

Oh god! Im so glad I asked:dohh: Im pre washing all my new fluff tomorrow and I would have just shoved them in:blush:

Thank-you!


----------



## twiggy56

Jetters I smiled when I read you like hanging out washing...

if i have a special place to hang them out all neat and nice and warm...id be loving it too!!

its loving for your nappies really....:rofl:


----------



## Jetters

:blush: :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

tbh i quite enjoyed hanging out my washing this morning, hang on i'll get a pic of the nappys

https://sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash2/hs362.ash2/64065_10150276828275123_663595122_14841556_4049967_n.jpg


----------



## jessabella

aww bless I love it..im thinking of prewashing all mine next week or so ...need the practice I suppose


----------



## lynnikins

lol i love fluff out and drying lol thats about as much sun as my fluff can get lol being on the second floor we dont have any outdoor space for them


----------



## jessabella

yeah I only get sun through my room and the nusery, we have an outside space but sun doesnt go on that side except for the summer days..so might have to figure out how to hang them near the window in the rooms..atleast jus the oens that get a stain or something.


----------



## shopgirl771

ive just ordered a tumble dryer....wish id seen this first. agghhhhhh


----------



## jenstar

A query for anyone who has this- how would you compare it to a tumble drier in terms of speed of drying? Thanks in advance ladies.


----------



## Arcanegirl

I'll be able to compare when mine actually arrives!


----------



## Eala

In terms of drying nappies? Erm, I guess it's probably longer, depending on how many you put on. I don't tumble any of my nappies, so I don't really know :shrug: I tend to put things on overnight, and they are dry by the morning, but I don't know at what point overnight they reach that point of being dry :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

lol i just hang them up and within 24 hours most are dry occasionally i might have a bamboo insert or hemp one thats still needing a bit longer in the warm


----------



## jenstar

Eala said:


> In terms of drying nappies? Erm, I guess it's probably longer, depending on how many you put on. I don't tumble any of my nappies, so I don't really know :shrug: I tend to put things on overnight, and they are dry by the morning, but I don't know at what point overnight they reach that point of being dry :rofl:

I'm thinking more clothes... like jeans, would you get jeans dry over night? And that is with you putting layers of stuff on? The nappies I use now dry really quickly anyway.

Thanks Eala.


----------



## Eala

Things like T-shirts, tops etc, I can layer up to about 6 deep, and they will dry overnight. Pants, socks, bras etc, dry very quickly. Jeans will dry in a few hours. I tend not to leave them overnight, as they go crispy :rofl:


----------



## jenstar

Wow that sounds good. And Jetters said it cost approx £10 extra electricity for running it for a month, which I think works out cheaper than the 3p an hour Lakeland suggested. I dunno what a tumble drier uses but I imagine it'd be more than that. Hmm, really interested now!


----------



## Arcanegirl

I think my tumble uses about 30p if i run it for an hour so definatley works out cheaper!


----------



## Rachel_C

Arcanegirl said:


> I think my tumble uses about 30p if i run it for an hour so definatley works out cheaper!

I'd be interested to know how it really compares in terms of dryness of clothes. Like if you run your tumble dryer for an hour, how long would you have to run the lakeland thingie to get things as dry. Somebody like Which must have done a comparison somewhere!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Nappies on a low heat can take me 2 hours or more!


----------



## poppy fields

I got one of these dryers a few months ago and I love it. We have nowhere for a tumble dryer to go so it's really handy, especially when it's raining but too warm to put heating on. 

My top tip is put all the stuff that takes longer to dry on the top as they'll get the extra heat from the lower 'shelves' too. And stacking in small piles and laying items across the rails works better than draping items over each rail. :thumbup:


----------



## Eala

The lovely thing for us is that it helps heat our kitchen, which is absolutely baltic in the winter :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ive noo idea whats happening with mine :( Its just sitting as an order confirmation but no despatch notice.


----------



## Eala

Phone or e-mail them and ask what the status is? :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Rob can, its in his name :lol:


----------



## Eala

Kick him till he does then


----------



## Jetters

Mine was here within a week! 

Can't remember if I've wrote it on here, but I layer things up and put the thickest stuff ie AIO nappies on the top, then cover the whole thing with a sheet. I have it running for about 10 hours a night I think at least every other night and it's always completely dry by the morning.


----------



## gonnabeadaddy

Just ordered 1 of these - looks like a great idea. 

Thought about getting a tumble dryer, but as it would have to be put in the garage with no vents, i wasn't keen. We use normal airers in the spare room at the mo, so this should help with the extra loads for mini me!

Hope it gets delivered before the estimate of 8th Nov though...............


----------



## Rachel_C

This isn't exactly environmentally friendly of me to share, but if anybody is put off having a tumble dryer because of the need to vent it, you can get condenser dryers which collect the water and either you empty the water yourself or some use the same plumbing as your washing machine. If you get a washer dryer, the dryer will be a condenser one anyway. They cost a little more to run though.


----------



## Eala

You can also get condenser kits for about £15 for vented dryers. The hose attaches to a kind of box, and you put either icecubes or just cold water in the box. It has filters to trap the dust/fluff and the rest just condenses into water. That's what we use, and it works really well.


----------



## Aunty E

We have a condensing dryer in our spare room and empty into the bathroom. I just couldn't live without mine in the winter, sorry :( although seriously considering the heated airer now...


----------



## Arcanegirl

Theyre out of stock untill 25th Oct, boooo :(

Would have been nice if they'd emailed me!


----------



## gonnabeadaddy

In for a bit of a wait for mine too then. Looks like they may have already charged it to my credit card too, which is out of order!:growlmad:


----------



## emdeb

Am interested in getting one of these as need a new airer for monster but how compact is it when folded up as I have no storage space in our house except for under the stairs.

Em


----------



## pa2k84

showed to OH the other night, phoned me today to say he had ordered one and it has been dispatched :happydance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ohhh hows yours dispatched and ive got to wait 2/3 weeks :(


----------



## Eala

emdeb said:


> Am interested in getting one of these as need a new airer for monster but how compact is it when folded up as I have no storage space in our house except for under the stairs.
> 
> Em

It folds pretty much flat. We store it behind the door in our downstairs toilet :rofl:

I'm not really sure how well I'll explain how it folds, but I'll give it a go...

Two of the vertical legs are totally attached. The other two fold/rotate in so that they lie against the attached legs.

Each horizontal section is hinged in the middle, on a bar which runs between the two attached vertical legs. When you pull the folding legs out, the horizontal sections clip in to them, adding to the stability of the frame.

It means that even if you don't have a lot of space, or only have a few things to dry, you could actually just put half the airer up, stick it against a wall, and have a much smaller footprint :)

I'm not entirely sure that my explanation made a lot of sense... Jetters, help me out here :haha:

You know, I really should've contacted Lakeland and asked if I could get commission on these :rofl:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Isnt there a picture on the website that shows it half folded?


----------



## Eala

Wouldn't have a clue, haven't been back to the website since posting the link :rofl:

Check out my fantastic MS Paint diagrams!

This one would be if you were above the airer when it was up, looking down. Showing how 2 of the support legs fold in to let it fold flat for storage. (Or to fold one of them down to make it half the size)
https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i192/lynne_turner/verticalbit.jpg

This one shows how the shelves are put up and down.
https://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i192/lynne_turner/horizontalbits.jpg


----------



## emdeb

Ooohh, i may have room next to the fridge :thumbup: or I can boot OH out and put a single be in my room :wacko: he takes up way too much space :yipee::yipee:


----------



## Bluetomato

Oooh, im going to get one of these :) and my mum has let me know that she has £5 lakeland voucher which makes it a little bit cheaper :thumbup:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Yay i got my despatch notice :D


----------



## Bluetomato

Ive ordered mine (well my mum has, its going to be my birthday present) and its not being dispatched until the middle of November :cry:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Booo :( ive had a 3 week wait for mine so far.


----------



## LittlePants

:winkwink:Just to follow up on the ceiling pulley - I have a customer who's put one up in her stair well, and she says it's working extremely efficiently, even though the stairwell isn't heated. Heat rises, and at ceiling level, convection currents keep the air circulating, so that's why they work so well. I know a heated airer would be great, but they are expensive to buy, and use electricity to run, so if you want a cheaper efficient way of drying, pulleys are well worth considering


----------



## Arcanegirl

We used to have a pulley in the bathroom but it had to come down when we had a shower fitted, we live in a flat with low ceilings and have nowhere else to put one.
Might be expensive but itll still save me money instead of the tumble dryer ;)


----------



## Arcanegirl

We used to have a pulley in the bathroom but it had to come down when we had a shower fitted, we live in a flat with low ceilings and have nowhere else to put one.
Might be exoensive but itll still save me money instead of the tumble dryer ;)


----------



## jessabella

I still cant decide if I want to get this or not..my house gets warm from the heaters...and we have shelves where nappies can hang in the bowler room. Im thinking all I really need are a few hanging wracks for the radiators..and maybe a clothese horse for now..I mean I do have 51 nappies so not in any rush to dry them...
I just cant decide! :(


----------



## hattiehippo

I've got the lakeland airer - I got it last year in preparation for baby arriving.

Yes it is expensive but it is by far the best thing I bought when pregnant. It heats the room as well as drying the clothes - we have ours in the conservatory most of the time and it really helps keep it warmer in there. I also use it in the summer without the power on just because you can get so much washing on it. Plus the clothes are less creased as they are laying flat.

We don't have space for a tumble dryer and it means I can actually get washing dry when its cold or damp.


----------

